# DVD drive won't play past the fbi warning



## beaujolais49 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a thinkpad A31 notebook. Originally I set this up with fat32, and installed winderz xp, svc pk2. I installed a Matshita multiburner UJ850S dvd drive. I installed a freeware dvd player called Media Player Classic. It worked great.
Then I learned about the wonders of NTFS, and since there were some other software issues, I reformated the hdd to ntfs and reinstalled win xp. Again I installed the dvd drive and the same software. The drive works great at reading and burning data cd's and dvd's. But when I try to play a dvd movie, same disc that had previously successfully played, it goes thru the fbi warning, and the movie studio announcement, and then stops. Blank screen.
At first I thought this might be a region code issue. I got a copy of a software program called Drive Info, and it shows the drive is still set to region 1 (my region, ie usa) with 4 user changes remaining and 4 mfr changes remaining.
Help for the software package is only online and I have yet to find any useful info.
Ok, so where do I go from here?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try with this
http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## beaujolais49 (Jul 3, 2008)

In fact, I thought it would be a good idea to try another program. So I appreciate the link to VLC. I tried the VideoLan program and it doesn't help. Basically, the same problem, it won't play the dvd. So now we know that the solution to this problem does not lie in finding different software, but rather in diagnosing what is causing the communication failure between hardware and software. I.E., what is different about the new windows installation compared to the first installation. Any ideas where to look?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

drm ?


----------



## beaujolais49 (Jul 3, 2008)

drm? What is that? I put the original dvd player back in, and it plays dvd movies. So this would TEND to indicate that there is a problem with the uj850s drive, BUT still the uj850s does in fact play the fbi warning and movie studio announcement, so that means it is in fact able to read some info off of a disc. Very perplexing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for a firware update for the drive


----------

